# squeakers



## kerryann (Oct 4, 2010)

hi everyone, new member and havent really got a clue what im doing haha


----------



## quadrapop (Aug 16, 2010)

Hiya, its donna you bought the mice from today  I found my way ok. Welcome.


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

Hello and welcome to a great group of knowledgable people.


----------



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

:welcome to the forum!!!! Whereabouts are you Kerryann? (Being nosey because I emailed a breeder a few weeks ago and she has the same name and I'm waiting on her getting back to me when the babies are old enough :lol


----------



## quadrapop (Aug 16, 2010)

shes in edinburgh im sure


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

quadrapop said:


> shes in edinburgh im sure


Thanks quadrapop!

In that case - hi Kerryann!!! It's Rozlynne - emailed you about two weeks ago looking for a few girlies and your meeces had just had a litter


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Hellooooo!


----------

